# Fichiers word sur iPod Touch sans passer par Mail



## popokupo (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

dites moi bouc en kilt, comment fais vous pour lire des fichiers word sur l'ipod touch sans paser par l'application "mail"....?

Merci bcp a plus


----------



## CBi (8 Novembre 2007)

Hé oui... La solution est presque à portée de main, via les Google Apps, mais pour l'instant, entre autres problèmes, ce n'est pas compatible Safari !


----------



## CBi (8 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas ce qui a bien pu se passer... Ce fil apparait comme un nouvel élément isolé alors qu'au départ c'était la suite de celui-ci...


----------

